
Lily Camera Uses Computer Vision for Autonomous Flying - earlyadapter
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/lily-camera-personal-cameraman/
======
earlyadapter
In theory and on the demo video this is dope... but things to think of:new
firmware is glitchy, no object sensor and can run into something and a built
in battery that can't be replaced (and will need to be eventually)

------
earlyadapter
I also am leery of the steadiness of the camera. The camerais housed inside of
the body of Lily. More sophisticated units by DGI and 3D utilize external
gimbals to achieve a steadicam effect

------
sabujp
Waiting for the price of these video/camera tracking copters to go below $100
for a diy version. An almost silent one would be awesome.

~~~
earlyadapter
I agree... I have noticed how annoying the ubiquitous sound of scooters is in
Europe and would hate to hear the sound of drones all over the place.

